# Signed - Unsigned



## WebWalker (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi folks

My Dad has an old pocket watch. It was given to him by a family friend 75 years ago. I'm trying to determine if

a. it's worth fixing, and b. is it even possible.

So the first thing is it doesn't seem have a maker's name. The front says

Superior Quality

8 Days

Swiss made

I'll take a couple of pictures.

thanks in advance


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

We like pictures :kewlpics:

Chris


----------



## WebWalker (Feb 28, 2011)

I've made no attempt to polish/clean


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Never really like to commit from just seeing pics but that looks to be a very fine and valuable silver cased watch

I would certainly invest in getting a proper appraisal on it.

Wish it was mine :grin:

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

What do you classify as "worth fixing"?


----------



## WebWalker (Feb 28, 2011)

worth fixing? Good question about my question.

It doesn't have any real family sentimentality. We never saw it.

The story is Dad's friend, an older gentleman then, received it from his work. Dad thinks he remembers him working for 'Customs' in Chatam, Kent. He didn't have any boys so he gifted it to Dad. Mum says I dropped it when I was a little boy and it was put away.

Dad's well on in years and I thought it might be nice to fix it up for him as a surprise. So I may be answering my own question. Yes it's worth fixing, if only for Dad.

What about this signed / not signed ?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm fairly confident that there will be some distinguishing marks on the movement.

As to is it worth fixing, then I would say yes. Consider the cost as an investment, if you ever come to sell it, a working pocketwatch is far more valuable than one that isn't

Chris


----------



## WebWalker (Feb 28, 2011)

UPDATE

I sent it for repair to a watchmaker in Toronto. He's identified it as an 8 day Hebdomas. He thought it had great character so didn't polish the case. There was a modest charge for the repairs. He joked that it's good for another 60 years.

I also sent him my vintage Tudor for cleaning.

Look forward to getting them back. We have a postal strike right now.

thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Your watchmaker wasn't joking, it *WILL* be good for another 60 years :lol: An eight day PW this vintage is a treasure, don't ever drop it again! Try a search on e-bay and see how many come up - it's not thousands of watches, that's for sure! :lol:

:weed:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a very interesting looking watch, if it was mine, I sure would get it serviced. But then, I wear a pocket watch every day.


----------

